# Portable Washer Not Spinning Properly



## LilithRose (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a Haier Portable Washing Machine and for the last month it will not probably spin there for leaving my diapers/clothes soaking wet! I have resulted to hand wringing but eventually after ringing out so many diapers it just gets rather irritating. The drum still spins slightly at a very slow pace and water seems to be left inside the drum and I hear it drain hours later.


----------



## LilithRose (Apr 3, 2012)

Lots of views and no comments. Anyone? I need to know what I should replace as my husband has no clue.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

We need photos, and more details. 
I could guess that your tub is rusted through, but it'd be just that, a guess.

DM


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I am not familiar with this particular product, so it may not even have one, but would first suspect that the belt is worn or out of adjustment. If it does have one, it is very likely that the belt runs both the drum and the pump, which would explain both issues. Assuming that it is a top loader, turn the power OFF, and see if you can determine if there is a belt, either by reaching under it from the front, or with a mirror. Then, of course, is the problem of getting to it. If there are seams, indicating that the front panel could conceivably be removed, check for a couple of screws along the front of the machine, near the bottom, and possibly tucked under a lip or other manner of concealment. Remove them, and see if the front panel may swing out somehow, possibly held by a cliop or two along the top.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/Haier-Washing-Machine-Parts


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, that's where I happened to think to look too, after my first post, just to see if Haier's used belts, and they do, so, again, that's where I would start. Just didn't know if we were supposed to post links here.


----------



## LilithRose (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay so he opened the back and checked the belt, the belt seemed loose and when he removed it he said it was worn down on one side the Model Number is HLP021 WM

The part I am getting specific for this model is Haier WD-0350-21 V-Belt

Just wanted to double check with you lovely guys that this is indeed the correct belt.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

LilithRose said:


> Just wanted to double check with you lovely guys that this is indeed the correct belt.


You must have been talking to Joe, he's the good looking one, but yes, that's the belt that I show for that model. Good luck.


----------

